# Sig Request



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Title: Sean Sherk

Sub: Steph05050

Pictures: 
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b368/chum567/sherk_training-232.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b368/chum567/sherkhermes11.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b368/chum567/sean-sherk.jpg

Optional Picture:
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b368/chum567/seansherk_ufc84.jpg

not sure what really u can do with this pic maybe background fading i dont know really but if u can find something to do with it feel free...but its not needed...just optional

Colors: anything but purple or brown...otherwise feel free

Size: MAX i believe 400 by 200

Avatar: No

All attempts will be repped


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

alright sweet...im out for now so ill check it in the morning


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I used a different pic instead of the tumbs up one


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Too f*cking legit to Quit!


A tad big though.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah that middle pic is the reason for it being max size. Sherk and his huge face, ya dig?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, sherk has a massive head, I wonder why..........


I guess its ok if it's within defined limits.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Glad to see someone else continueing the faith of stuffing a name in the main text in a corner somewhere. :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Who did that?


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Composure said:


> I used a different pic instead of the tumbs up one


I think this is too big...I'm not sure of the exact size it has to be (420x200?), but NikosCC has the maximum size in his sig


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

It's 420x220, that's max size.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Composure said:


> It's 420x220, that's max size.


Oh sorry I thought it might be a bit bigger...

I just looked at it I didn't look at the pixels


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i really like it thanks a tons....ill repp u again asap...gotta wait befor ei can again k ...ill give ya some credit too ok..thanks


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Avatar Help*

okay so thanks to Composure i have a new signature but i can't decide what photo to use for my avatar...should i 

A. go with the center piece of the sig









B. bloody fight shot









or 

C. a belt shot


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> i really like it thanks a tons....ill repp u again asap...gotta wait befor ei can again k ...ill give ya some credit too ok..thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd say use b.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

u kno we had like just about exactly the same amount of credits...until i gave u some lol


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

cant decide just yet btw a and b...and composure i cant believe u just sent me all of urs....thanks though...=)


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't use em anyways. lol


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ha well good for me i guess lol ill use them wisely liked u asked


----------

